# Help: Essential Oils in Hot Processed Soap



## lth1 (Oct 25, 2010)

I started to experiment with hot processed soap and read somewhere that I have to make sure the temperature of the soap must be lower to the flashpoint of essential oils before I add them in.

Is there a way that I can make essential oils that are lower in flashpoint (e.g. eucalyptus) stick in hot processed soap? What are the essential oils that would stick best in the hot processed method?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## carebear (Oct 25, 2010)

the flash point is irrelevant.  it's the temp at which you can ignite the fumes with an open flame.  you aren't planning to torch your soap, are you?

don't worry about it.  just mix when the soap is still fluid but as cool as possible - it may take some practice.

some EOs don't stick because they aren't very stable, especially at the high pH that is natural to soap - even if it's HP the pH is still high.

patchouli sticks like crazy, citrus doesn't (and I've not found "anchoring" to be particularly successful in soap)


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to know someone else's take on anchoring. I haven't had good luck with eo's sticking in hp either. Of course I have used lavender, lemongrass...things like that. Lemongrass sticks longer, but I have yet to use patchouli and some of the stronger things. I'm about to try eucalyptus and will see how that goes. Good luck experimenting!


----------

